# Instruments and Equipment > Videos, Pictures & Sound Files >  Show off your back side

## Scotti Adams

Hey all....as most of you may know Im getting a new mando made by Darby Woofer...Tone, Tone, Tone. Anyway Im gonna have a one piece back on it....I want to get some ideas on the different types of maple as far as the quilt and grain...lets see 'em.

----------


## b.pat

Scotti,
 Ok I'll start with my Quilted Driftwood.

----------


## Scotti Adams

Thats real stunning..is it one piece?...kinda hard to tell from the pic...looks to be....Im leaning toward that big quilted look....thanks

----------


## b.pat

Mine is a two piece, but his latest is a one piece

----------

Gene Summers

----------


## Tim

> Hey all....as most of you may know Im getting a new mando made by Darby Woofer...Tone, Tone, Tone.


Darby seems like a nice guy and I've heard a few of his Rose mandolins and they are a great value. #But, his name last name is "Boofer" according to his business card.

----------


## Scotti Adams

yep..your right....a typo.....man I need a secretary who can type

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

74000 and 73992

----------

Gene Summers

----------


## jasona

Laura Ratcliff #6

----------


## Scotti Adams

Darryl..simply stunning......ok..Im ignorant....what species are those?

----------


## ab4usa

Birds eye

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

species?...who knows...both July 9, 23's

----------


## Scotti Adams

in other words....what kind of maple are they?

----------


## Scotti Adams

..that Birdseye looks really good too.

----------


## ab4usa

Scotti,

Darby's seen the birdseye and he was very iimpressed. If you remind him it was at the eastman get together near DC and it's an Old Wave.

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

> in other words....what kind of maple are they?


they are supposed to be Eastern Michigan maple...however, 74000 on the right is so so so light weight, I have to think that it is simply some East Coast soft maple

----------


## Scotti Adams

Kewl..thanks Darryl..

----------


## pickinNgrinnin

My 02 Bill Davis F5. Sweet Flame. Bigleaf Maple

----------


## G_Smolt

Well, it ain't one-piece but it sure is pretty...

"The Laurel" by Mike Blohm, currently on its way to its new home here in Alaska...

----------


## Tom C

I'd go with those loars. Bigleaf maple?

----------


## G_Smolt

...not mine, but I can wish, right?

Along with Ricky's old Ellis, I think this is the most stunning back I have ever seen...

Heiden F

----------


## mandopete

> Well, it ain't one-piece but it sure is pretty...
> 
> "The Laurel" by Mike Blohm, currently on its way to its new home here in Alaska...


You gonna bring that baby to W'grass?

----------


## Phil Jolly

Speaking of that Ellis... got this off of Greg Boyd's site

----------


## Phil Jolly

whoops

----------


## mandopete

Understatement.

(Collings MF-5)

----------


## Phil Jolly

one more try???

----------


## Phil Jolly

Here's one of my personal favorites, from John Sullivan

----------


## fatt-dad

Here's one of my daily players - one piece back. Hondo model HMAN-30 (who says we have to all have deluxe mandolins?) Well-suited to the extra dry conditions of my office. Recently set up by your's truly (shimmed the nut with aluminum foil). Unfortunatly the finish is somewhat too dark to show the natural grain of the wood.

f-d

----------


## phiddlepicker

Here's the picture from Gruhn, where I bought my Fern, it shows front and back.

----------


## Spruce

_"species?...who knows...both July 9, 23's "_

It's my understanding that the slab Loars are hard maple...

It _is_ possible to tell the difference between hard and soft maple...

This, from "identifying Wood" by Bruce Hoadley:

_"When a saturated water solution of ferrous sulfate is applied to red maple, a deep blue-black color develops; #when the same solution is applied to sugar maple, a greenish color results"_

If anyone happens to be repairing a Loar, I'd love to have it confirmed, using the Hoadley test, what the wood really is. #I think you could do the test without doing any harm to the instrument...

Steve Gilchrist swears he can tell the difference between the two maples under varnish, and that the Loars are all hard maple.

Here's the back of a Monte I used to own...
One-piece Bigleaf on the quarter...

It's the one on the left.... # #

----------


## Jim Hilburn

Here's what's in the spray booth today. This is just one coat of lacquer, but once it's well coated and buffed out,I think it will be quite nice.
 After 3 varnished F's, this A with lacquer is a joy.

By the way,it's bigleaf from E-bay. Buzzsaw Int. to be exact. This is an example of what can happen when the grain is oriented at an angle as opposed to quartered. One side of the arch leans more toward quarter while the othe goes away from it. Then you get more wavy lines on one side and straighter on the other.

----------


## Scotti Adams

Man o Man..Ive been in the kitchen frying some chops...I never expected to have this much response....If I can ammend my origional topic....those of you who know the type of wood...either please repost with that info or go back and edit your post with that info...man..Ive got some studying to do...thanks for all your replies..aint this great?....

----------


## Hans

Here's my '21 F-4 with a Cremona brown finish and quilted back. This ain't your bigleaf type maple!

----------


## Hans

Here's the 3 point with hard maple back.

----------


## Flowerpot

One more from Han's shop... this one is mine, nearly done. Slab sawn, hard maple I believe.

edited -- It's Red Maple.

----------


## Spruce

_"Here's my '21 F-4 with a Cremona brown finish and quilted back. This ain't your bigleaf type maple! "_

No it isn't...
That's Silver Maple, or at least I think so....

Lemmee guess...
Is the instrument unusually light in weight?

----------


## Scotti Adams

> One more from Han's shop... this one is mine, nearly done. #Slab sawn, hard maple I believe.


..now thats what Im talkin about....most beautiful....

----------


## Flowerpot

OK, one more. The sister piece of wood to the one above. Now belongs to Fred Keller. This particular piece pushed me over the edge into requesting a mando just like it.

----------


## Scotti Adams

...gawd....it dont get any better than that...

----------


## Hans

"Lemmee Guess...is the instrument unusually light in weight?"

Why yes! And a very mellow tone. Mark's is red maple.

----------


## Ken

One of my favorites, brown birch.

----------


## Spruce

Does it have to be a mando??

Here's one of the most stunning trees I've ever milled, and the end result in a bass made by Arnold Schnitzer...

----------


## Spruce

And an archtop guitar made by Steven Anderson....

Notice the small wing added to the lower right bout. #He didn't _quite_ have enough wood to make it all the way across the pattern...

----------


## Scotti Adams

...now we are gettin somehwere...simply stunning....

----------


## Spruce

Here's my John Sullivan....

Birdseye milled in '75....

----------


## Scotti Adams

Spruce..I bet youve got some drop dead gorgeous big leaf quilted maple you could part with dont ya?

----------


## mandomick

Another quilted back.

----------


## Scotti Adams

..hey I recognize that one....such a pretty thing.

----------


## hotclub

Nugget Two-point:

----------


## PhilGE

Old Wave A #312 - curly maple



Spira Mandola 2003 - Australian Blackwood (koa related)

----------


## Jim Garber

1902 Martin Style 6 bowlback (a change of pace?) Brazilian rosewood with bazillion ribs.

Jim

----------


## Jim Garber

2003 Pandini bowlback.

Jim

----------


## Tom C

Well, since everybody contributed all type of backs.....

----------


## Doug Edwards

Not quite the same league as some of the others, but I think its purdy.

----------


## Jim Garber

83 Flatiron A5-2

Jim

----------


## SternART

Lawrence Smart 2 point.

----------


## WJF

Hope this works ...

A. Lawrence Smart "F" Model (2004). One piece and I believe it's big leaf although I could absolutely have that wrong. All I know is that it looks great and sounds even better

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Gotta get at least one blue back on this thread...

----------


## Steve Stahl

> This, from "identifying Wood" by Bruce Hoadley:
> _"When a saturated water solution of ferrous sulfate is applied to red maple, a deep blue-black color develops; #when the same solution is applied to sugar maple, a greenish color results"_


Okay, I am going to mix up a batch of saturated ferrous sulfate and try this on scraps of various species of maple and post the results here. Then y'all can try it out on a spot inside your Loars.  
Meanwhile, here is the red maple back of Stahl #2 (2005)

----------


## berkeleymando

"Arches" (Chris Baird, Moab, Utah) walnut bodied A style mandolin.

----------


## siren_20

2003 Siren String Works F5 (I love this mando. #My first F5. She and I will be together for the rest of our lives...not to sound corny here, but it's true!) I believe the back and sides are red maple...not sure, though. Top is Adirondack. Finish is Varnish (the Dude recipie, if I'm not mistaken). As always, a picture just don't do it justice.

----------


## Scotti Adams

Man..there are some beautiful pieces here...JimW yours is outstanding. Darby emailed me and told me bought about $1000.00 worth of wood yesterday and having it cubed and resawn and will pick it up today. He got #some birdseye, quilted , sitka spruce, and some nice wide grained fir like on the top of the one I am playing now. He also got some madagascar ebony for my 3 piece neck. Said he should have enough wood for 10 new mandos..

----------


## Mike Blohm

Here's a back form Orcas Island Tonewoods.

----------


## jasona

Alright. That's just crazy. Who gave you such PhotoSHop skills? 

That is an amazing back!

----------


## grandmainger

> Alright. That's just crazy. Who gave you such PhotoSHop skills? 
> 
> That is an amazing back!


Fancy a swim?

----------


## Mteresko

Here's my Wiens...

----------


## Flowerpot

Wow, fantastic looking backs, everybody.


Scotti, if this mando is about tone, tone, tone...

then you don't want to just go for aesthetics and neglect everything else. Don't forget that different species of maple will color the sound differently, and each type of top wood will pair with certain back woods better than others; I'm sure your builder will have some inputs on the specifics. But the tone isn't 100% top, 0% back, far from it.

----------


## Ted Eschliman

> Alright. That's just crazy. Who gave you such PhotoSHop skills?


Did someone say "PhotoShop?"....

----------


## Scotti Adams

Yes Mark..I know what you are saying...but I want the absolute most beautiful wood in the back that I can possibly have. Darby and I have talked about this and I put total faith in what he comes up with.

----------


## Spruce

_"Here's my Wiens..."_

I beg your pardon??

_"Okay, I am going to mix up a batch of saturated ferrous sulfate and try this on scraps of various species of maple and post the results here. Then y'all can try it out on a spot inside your Loars. #" #_ 

I actually hope this happens...
Mr. Gilchrist is totally convinced that the Loars are all _Acer saccharum_, but I sure think there's some Red in there somewhere...
And European...

Here's an interesting fiddle made from maple burl...

----------


## Tim Saxton

Bruce,

That wood is just completely sick! Off the hook! WOW. I wonder how that would carve? Did you supply that?

Tim Saxton

----------


## Jim Garber

I have two fiddles made circa 1915 in New York that have similar quilted backs. The first pictured on this page is my primary fiddle.

Jim

----------


## Spruce

_"That wood is just completely sick! Off the hook! WOW. I wonder how that would carve? Did you supply that?"_

Nope....
It's a Chinese fiddle, so I assume it's Chinese wood...

I _have_ milled wood like that from burls...
It usually doesn't have a lot of structural integrity...

That being said, I've seen some nice old French fiddles made from burls, and they seem to have held up OK...
It's an interesting look for sure...

----------


## Mteresko

> "Here's my Wiens..."
> 
> I beg your pardon??


Sorry, didn't mean to offend you, Bruce! Perhaps I will rephrase that next time...


Mike

----------


## Spruce

And now for something entirely different...

Here's the back of an electric/acoustic mandolin made by Ted Beringer of Billings, Montana...

Lightly bearclawed Sitka top and back, and a Ukrainian spruce neck...

Plays and sounds good both as an acoustic and electric, and is a cool concept...

----------


## LeonEvans

My Breedlove Cascade K5-004

----------


## reverb41

found this on the internet somewhere at sometime....love this back.

----------


## FrankenMouse

1914 F4

----------


## Scotti Adams

Thanks Michael..thats one pretty piece..

----------


## Joe Parker

My '04 Master Model-JPP

----------


## Scotti Adams

Gawd JPP...youve been holdin out.....thats a keeper

----------


## fatt-dad

My pre-Gibson Flatiron A5-1. It really looks this way!

f-d

----------


## flairbzzt

This one's for you Ted-MK Phoenix.

----------


## flairbzzt

Eastman 615

----------


## MANNDOLINS

Not Maple but quiltly just the same. Mann A-7 in mahogany.

----------


## flairbzzt

Dad's old 2-15

----------


## MANNDOLINS

Oops, I guess the photo was to large...try again

----------


## flairbzzt

The Bighorn

----------


## Magnus Geijer

Although not up to par with most of the above, I have high hopes for how this one will look after stain and finish. Not bad for $5.65 per board foot anway.

/Magnus

----------


## MDW

Here's the one piece back on my Larry Muth:

----------


## G. Fisher

LaPlant #106

----------


## sgarrity

Here's the back of Davis #16. #(Stole the pics from Mass Street. #Didn't figure they'd mind since I bought it from 'em.) # ;-)

----------


## G. Fisher

Brentrup 23V

----------


## f5joe

Here's my new Eastman 815:

----------


## Scotti Adams

That Muth is outstanding..

----------


## Spruce

_"Here's my new Eastman 815:"_

That does it...
I'm packin' my bags and headin' for China to do a little maple-hunting...

----------


## f5joe

LOL Spruce!

Yep, when I opened the case I knew it was mine. Deep flame. Kind of hypnotizing. Did I mention the tone?

----------


## rose#1

not yet a mando

----------


## rose#1

or birdseye

----------


## Tom C

rose#1, 
 That top one seems like it will look like frog warts when finished. I like to be different.

----------


## Spruce

_"Yep, when I opened the case I knew it was mine. #Deep flame. #Kind of hypnotizing. #Did I mention the tone?"_

The maple on some of the Eastmans, both mandolins and violins, is some of the most intriguing wood I've seen in years...

A nice interlocking flame on an angle, placed over a tight grain pattern, with nice medularies and a lack of "worm-track" (common in Chinese maple, but not this stuff), is about as good as it gets...

I'm seriously thinking about heading over there...

----------


## f5joe

Good luck on your travels.

----------


## Scotti Adams

...lookin good Darby....which one is mine? lol

----------


## G_Smolt

Wow, Scotti-


You seem to have replaced Gibson as #1 on the "dead horses to kick" list...





Hang in there...Hope you get a good idea of what you want your mando's back to look like.

Note to Scott T. or HackTed: Mebbe we need a new "popcorn" emoticon...

----------


## kyblue

Darby,

I'm sure there are a lot more people on the cafe that would rather hear from you than to hear from a few people that seem to have something against Scotti and can't seem to keep themselves from bringing it up ad nauseam...

Paula

----------


## Mteresko

Maybe its time you guys just started sending emails to one another.....

----------


## siren_20

What the crud? Where is all this negativity on the boards coming from recently? It's like threads are spontaneously combusting...
...oooh, wait, kettle corn!...

----------


## mandolooter

Gosh these backs are killing me...MAJOR MAS ATTACK !!!

----------


## mandolooter

dang even forgot the pic...Scotty your gonna love this one! #My Givens A6 It's like Elvin Bishop "ain't good looking, but it sure can play"

----------


## Scotti Adams

..keep those pics coming....dont think we will be interrupted any more..Oh..nice talking to you last night Paula.

----------


## Kbone

Sheesh !The temp is going up here . Hell , when i got my Brentrup , you couldn't shut me up , also the Rose i had - We're just a bunch of kids in a candy store singing the praises of these great builders - so party on people ,and for you curmudgeons out there - " Chill "

K

----------


## Fred G

99 A5-L

----------


## Chris Baird

It may have been inevitable; backsides always lead to dirty laundry.    I like red maple skew cut, strong flame but not typical ole' fiddleback.

----------


## f5joe

Chris, that is beyond beautiful!

----------


## Scotti Adams

excellent guys...

----------


## Mando4Life

so tell us Scotti....any of these pics grab ya?...all of them are great looking...wish I had such a tough choice to make  

WBL

----------


## Bob Kellett

back of my Ratcliff A model....

----------


## Scotti Adams

...yea..Ive narrowed it down......not

----------


## mandolooter

Scotty, this would just confuse me, every one of em cept maybe mine are just over the top awesome. Im a tad jealous but I like the quilts a lot...they look so DEEP! Have fun making your choice, Im having fun watching!

----------


## Rob Powell

Scotti,

Having met Darby, I'd suggest just letting him decide. He's a hardworking, honest and caring person who happens to build a great mando.

I guess I have to disclose that I have no financial interest but I won't say that I don't have a human interest to see that he gets all the business that he can handle.

He's just good people. So from your end, decide whether you want flame or quilt and let him go from there. You won't be disappointed.

--Rob

----------


## Rob Powell

However, this topic has been really fun to see...:laugh:

----------


## Scotti Adams

..Yea..Im pretty much leaving it up to Darby...but I am enjoying all these back sides....and yes....Darby is good people...Im really enjoying our mando talks and such.

----------


## flairbzzt

New Weber Quilted Maple Bitterroot

----------


## brandon



----------


## danb

Here's my snakehead..

----------


## danb

This is the back of my friend Chip's Steve Owsley Smith Mandolin:

----------


## Baron Collins-Hill

whats the date on that snakehead? 18? my dad's friends got an a2 like that.

----------


## Jim Garber

> Here's my snakehead.


Ah... change of pace... I was getting tired of quartersawn flamed maple. 

Jim

----------


## Scotti Adams

..that Owsley back is real nice....never heard of one of those....how 'bout a full frontal of that...

----------


## oldwave maker

most recent F5 backs- 3 buck a bd. ft. wisconsin maple on the right, the high priced spread on left

----------


## oldwave maker

some of my favorite quilt, from Spruce, of course....

----------


## Scotti Adams

Bill..that is some real nice stuff....your mandos look great!

----------


## Brier

Ouilt with burel or milton Burel.

----------


## Scotti Adams

nice stuff...it really is..

----------


## danb

Scotti: Here's the front of the SOS:

----------


## danb

Steve is most well-known for his bouzoukis.. this mandolin is a very special design that only my friend Chip seems to be able to talk him into making. That mandolin in particular is unique in tone, very bluegrassy in the sense that it has lots of bass an separation, also something more that's hard to really explain, sort of an old-timey sound perhaps. Magnificently loud and really just a work of art too.

PhishPhan: the snakehead is an early 1923 #71261

----------


## Scotti Adams

Kewl...I wouldnt be lying to say that something about that animal intrigues me...a beautiful piece...thanks Dan....thats a special piece.

----------


## danb

I'll dig around, I have sound & video clips of Chip playing it.. and it's grandpa. As Johnny Cunningham would have said (raises glass) "The same instrument, before taxe3s":

----------


## Scotti Adams

..would love to hear it...

----------


## amowry

And to think Steve does it all from inside a school bus (or he did last I knew)! I think he builds some of the most beautiful instruments out there.

----------


## Michael Lewis

What a wonderfully twisted sense of design.

----------


## danb

Steve's moved to HI, and the bus didn't go with him sadly. An end to an era. "Loretta" was her name, and she was painted to look like an adobe school bus. Tony Sutherland has her at the moment in case Steve returns!

I'll hunt for audio/video of chip playing both of them..

----------


## Kent Barnes

I had a moment of weakness. #This mando is on its way to me.

----------


## mandoJeremy

Is that an Eastman Kent?

----------


## Kent Barnes

Yes, it's an Eastman MD615 Sunburst. Tonebars, scooped fingerboard, and NON-bound F-holes. It should be here this week.

----------


## Kevin K

Kent,
If you don't mind, where did you get the Eastman from. That wood looks nice.

----------


## Kent Barnes

I ordered from Gianna Violins. Steve Perry over there has been absolutely great to work with. He had several mandolins I was interested in and he sent pictures to me.
I can highly recommend them. Steve is often on the message boards too.

Gianna Violins

----------


## mandopete

Jeremy - no comment on the scroll of the SOS ?

----------


## mandoJeremy

No sir, not even for a moment did I think about commenting on that one. It is very radical and I do like it!

----------


## amowry

Anyone who hasn't had the pleasure of seeing Steve's instruments before should take a gander at his website: http://www.celticmusic.com/steve/

----------


## WireBoy

Re: http://www.celticmusic.com/steve/

WOW !

----------


## Keith Miller

re SOS zouks, they sound as good as they look, Dan plays one on his Shatter the calm CD.
Keith

----------


## danb

Yes.. Steve's stuff is out of this world, tone and looks. I reluctantly sold my big zook last year as the long scale was not right for some hand pain I've developed from all these darn computers.

This is a photo of the inlay that I took once when I had the strings off to adjust the truss rod:




Here's an image from the CD artwork..



More of these in larger format are here on my Shatter the Calm page

----------


## danb

This is the gallery image of that same bouzouki:



Or here's a much larger version (link)

----------


## mandoJeremy

Now that is amazing! I bet you miss that one Dan.

----------


## Jim Hilburn

I posted this one while it was in the booth. Here it is buffed out.

----------


## Scotti Adams

..mahvalous...simply mahvalous....great Job Jim.

----------


## rose#1

wood......

----------


## rose#1

wood

----------


## rose#1

wood

----------


## Scotti Adams

...that second pic would be the wood on my new Rose...aint it sexy?  Thanks Darby

----------


## Baron Collins-Hill

nothing compared to the others on this thread, but i like my A9:

----------


## Scotti Adams

..looks nice Phish...Im gonna have to get me an A model someday...

----------


## Gavin Baird

Some shots of the current batch of instruments. They are an F5, F4 and a Peter O A4. The first one is a one piece Birds Eye Maple destined for Washington State..G

----------


## Gavin Baird

This one is the F4 in Quilted Maple..G

----------


## Scotti Adams

..very, very nice Gavin...great looking stuff..

----------


## Gavin Baird

This one is the "Peter Ostroushko Edition"...All are finished in Varnish..G

----------


## Gavin Baird

Should have used a larger picture for them all..larger F5 back

----------


## meskalito

The wood in this thread has Yellowstone National Park jealous. #My humble mando's first back:



Michael Kelly Legacy O Antique Sunset.

----------


## Yonkle

Man in the bright sun a weird figure surfaced on my mandolin.

----------


## GnomeGrown

I think I am absolutely terrified

first the disney small world pic, now this!
beginning to wonder about mando pickers in general (myself included)

----------


## Eugene

Lightly flamed maple and black "imperial" Brazilian rosewood, here's my 2004 Faria, a reproduction of a 1736 Smorsone:

----------


## Eugene

My ca. 1835 anon, again in maple and rosewood:

----------


## Eugene

This weirdo is a ca. 1970 anonymous reproduction of a 16th-century vihuela de mano:

----------


## Eugene

Alright, straying further from mandolin, but here's my current favorite guitar, a ca. 1850 Gebrüder Placht from Pest, Hungary:

----------


## LeonEvans

Breedlove C12MP in quilted Maple

Leon

----------


## LeonEvans

Larrivee D19M 

Leon

----------


## onlyagibsonisgoodenuff

Gibson Varnished Fern . . .

----------


## onlyagibsonisgoodenuff

One-piece Collings MF5 Varnish Deluxe:

----------


## meskalito

Taylor 314-CE LTD Koa & Sugar



Jeremy

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

Getting back to one piece mandolin backs...
This was taken by a previous owner of my Capek Old Era. #The wood is European maple.

----------


## Spruce

_"The wood is European maple. "_

I would bet the farm that it isn't...

See those 10-15 mm long red lines? #Worm track.
Common in Eastern North American Maple, and Chinese Maple...
I've never seen it in European, but that doesn't mean it doesn't exist...

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

"I spend lot of time choosing the timber. For the back plate I am using Bosnian maple which is the best one for violins and for music instruments generally." (http://www.capekinstruments.com/article1.html) Bosnia is in Europe, no?

I'm not saying I want your farm,  but perhaps the European maple with which you're familiar is not from Bosnia. This wood may also be a European species of sycamore from the maple family. 

I don't really care what kind of wood it is except to talk about it. The mandolin is pretty and it sounds wonderful.

Best,
   Daniel

----------


## croonerexpress

Just sold

----------


## croonerexpress



----------


## Eugene

Hey, t'ain't no mandolin!

----------


## croonerexpress

> Hey, t'ain't no mandolin!


Deys uh bunch o'geetars pictured!

----------


## Eugene

(*Shhh!* I know...and some are mine)

----------


## Don Christy

here's my Silver Angel back with varnish curing and not polshed out yet. I think she's gonna be a beaut

Don

----------


## mandolooter

this ain't a mando either, but it is tuned in fifths!
My Vita series tenor guitar. The spruce top has curl but that would be a different thread perhaps. BTW thats a one piece mahogany back about 15 inches across.

----------


## mandolooter

Clark F5V...

----------


## Eugene

Very nice, mandolooter. ...But I've been surveying "Post a picture of your bowlback," and you are delinquent!

----------


## Jim Hilburn

The backside is all I can show off. I haven't finished buffing out the front.
 Do you think I need to mow instead of buff?

----------


## Jim Hilburn

This picture sent me scurrying in to see what was on the scroll, but it must have been t-shirt fuzz. 
The bug liked it.

----------


## Bill Snyder

Here is the back side of mine. Still need to buff it out but I just applied the last coat of shellac this morning so the buffing out will have to wait a while.

----------


## meskalito

Paul Hilaire 1962



Jeremy

----------


## Rob Wallace

My Cedar Weber Yellowstone

Rob

----------


## ShaneJ

Jim, I LOVE your sunburst. I don't like most because they get way too dark and hide the wood. I like wood grain. Your bursts are perfect, IMO. Great job!

----------


## Jim Hilburn

Thanks, Shane. It actually looks more sunbursty inside, but that intense sun makes it look more see-through.

----------


## Scotti Adams

I would just like to say there are some fantastic pieces of wood out there that you great builders have put on backs of your mandos. You all are very talented..I wish I could make one some day..maybe one of these days. You all are a real talent. From your posts I learned alot and with ya'alls help made my choosing process alot easier..thanks again.

----------


## barricwiley

I agree with you SJennings. If I were to ever order a burst I would sure be happy if it looks like Jim's, great looking mandolin.
Richard

----------


## Dan Adams

Posted before, but worth an encore. Fisch #14, 80 year old European maple. Not one piece, and you should see the silk in the maple!  Too bad it doesn't show in the photo. Dan

----------


## meskalito

Phoenix #331
Bluegrass model
Red maple back and sides



The soundboard was activated on November 2 which is my birthday.

Jeremy

----------


## Yonkle

My F4 in the sun looks a bit different.

----------


## jugband

My Silverangel #199

----------


## Coy Wylie

Stanley #11

----------


## Mark Walker

Here's the backside of my latest Silver Angel. I had #197 custom-made by Ken Ratcliff; traded up to a new custom-made one. (#231)

----------


## b.pat

Just posted this in another thread , but thought it belonged over here too.

 Driftwoods #006 & #017

----------


## Ken Berner

WOW! After several of the above, I'm almost hesitant to show mine. Well, since you asked .... here is my '93 Flatiron A5 Artist (Carlson)./Users/kenberner/Desktop/IM000475.JPG

----------


## Don Christy

Here's my Silver Angel #225. It's got a varnish finish and looks and sounds like an old mandolin. It was made earlier this year and is really opening up and sounding great. 
Don

----------


## Dfyngravity

Red Diamond F5

----------


## amowry

Here's an octave I'm finishing up.

----------


## LeonEvans

Here's my Holst C-5

Leon

----------


## Brad Weiss

On another thread, but why not post it here too!

----------


## ira

hey b.pat,

those driftwoods (especially the blonde) are spectacular. love that quilted look!

----------


## kyblue

Andrew, 

You should post that octave over in the OM thread, too. Some may have missed it here. 

Good to see some more of you making these. Looks good!!!

Paula

----------


## amowry

Thanks Paula-- maybe I'll wait a few weeks until it's done, and then post some pics in the CBOM section.

----------


## Mark Walker

Here is a beautiful backside of a two-pointer Silver Angel I commissioned Ken Ratcliff to make for my cousin in memory of his late wife. (Ken named this Cynthia Jane.) Beautiful curly maple!

----------


## mandolooter

1904 Gibson A...dark and woodie looking and sounding...

----------


## Doug Edwards

Part of the Silver Angel backside show.

----------


## barricwiley

Here is the backside of my Pomeroy #65 F4
Richard

----------


## Evets

My Gibson F5G

----------


## Bill Snyder

That F5G looks like it was carved out of piece of tigers eye. That is stunning.

----------


## otterly2k

This is my Brian Dean custom OM that's just been finished...I don't have it yet, but Brian sent me this nice pic. This is curly cherry with purpleheart binding (and a black pinstripe). I can't wait to see it in person!
KE

----------


## J. Mark Lane

OH MY GOD!

Are you psyched, or what!?

----------


## otterly2k

you can't imagine...

wait a minute... yeah, you (of all people) probably can! I expect it next week. check out the CBOM thread on it for more pics. The headstock and pickguard are jaw droppingly gorgeous. can't wait to see your bowlback!

----------


## J. Mark Lane

For some reason, the simple beauty of the back of my Glenn "Student Model" A5 really gets me. Very straight maple. Allen gets this stuff from some guy who makes wooden airplane props. It's pretty much perfect maple -- doesn't try to boast about it's appearance, just focuses on getting the job done. Does it well, too.

----------


## J. Mark Lane

> ...can't wait to see your bowlback!


I think the bowlback is going to be other-worldly. Frankly, I think he's insane. It's an insanity I can learn to love!

----------


## Don

Oldwave #369.Didn't realize it wasn't already here.Birdseye.

----------


## Eugene

That's insane!

----------


## jasona

Didn't realize I never posted a pick of the back of my mando without the ToneGuard seen on page one.

----------


## jasona

> That's insane!


As Keanu might say, "Whoa!"

----------


## Keith Newell

Here's a picture of my personal player.
 Keith

----------


## mandoJeremy

That Old Wave is amazingly insane! It's rare that I see Bird's Eye maple that does it for me but that one definitely does!!

----------


## otterly2k

agreed, Jeremy... that birdseye is wild!

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Did somebody say "Old Wave?"

My new Old Wave Mandola:

----------


## oldwave maker

summer of '95, contractor friend Kent is driving me around northern vermont looking for #curly, 300 yards from the canadian border we pull up to this farm with a hardwood for sale shingle out front, farmer takes us around back to this 24 ft wide shed packed to the 10 ft ceiling with 12 foot birdseye 2x12's- $3.60 bd/ft! #369 came from one of 2 boards I bought off the top- cut them in 3' sections and checked them thru as luggage on the flight home, when they broke over the top of the ramp of the baggage carousel people jumped back because it sounded like a bomb going off, then they wondered why anyone would be flying with farwood! Only years later did I connect with flush friends who said lets buy the pile and figure out what to do with it later! shoulda, woulda, coulda!

----------


## Jim M.

Bill, your stories are great! It's like the J. Peterman catalog for luthiers.  

Back to the backs. My new Arches F4:

----------


## manjitsu

Here's one from a 1929 Martin Style 20. The quality of workmanship on this mandolin is just amazing.

Thank ya Mr. Martin!

-Chris Rorrer

----------


## manjitsu

OK, one more...

-Chris

----------


## Eugene

You are a lucky soul, Chris.

----------


## mandolooter

the one that got away due to my poor internet connection last year...

----------


## manjitsu

Here's another backside... not fancy, but I love the subtle colors. It's a Bacon Professional.

-Chris Rorrer

----------


## BeauB

My Brian Dean mando - koa sandwiched between cuban mahagony.

----------


## sgarrity

I put this in another thread, but I thought it belonged here too. How's that for some striped mahogany?

----------


## Antlurz

Manjitsu....

That last two point you posted just might make me change my mind about them. LOVE that profile!

Ron

----------


## manjitsu

Ron-

I'm decidedly biased on that subject...what's NOT to love 'bout a two-point? ;-)


-Chris

----------


## Rick Crenshaw

Odd profile with lots of flame.

----------


## Antlurz

> _I'm decidedly biased on that subject...what's NOT to love 'bout a two-point? ;-)_


It's just personal taste. Mostly, I dond't like the ones that are too exaggerated on the points. That one in particular is extremely pleasing as far as the curves and how they intersect. Some of the two points look like the points are just glued on as an after thought.

No biggie. Some guys like blondes, some like redheads. I like em all. .......depending.  

That one is a beaut, and the old timey looks of it are great.

Ron

----------


## manjitsu

Ron-

Have you seen the Kimble two-point model? It has a really nice shape as well.

-Chris

----------


## Antlurz

Not sure. I'll have to look around....

Ron

----------


## ronlane3

Here is a picture of my "new" and old Gibson's. #'85 F-5L (new to me) and '02 F-9.

----------


## Bill Snyder

As seen in other posts. This is the backside of my IV (International Violin) kit mandolin I built last summer. Not bad for a $95.00 kit.

----------


## mandoh

I put this on another thread but it is grey eagle #8 or 9 or something.

----------


## Chris Burt

Something a little different, my Fire.

----------


## Professor PT

That's hot! Very punny, indeed, but nice mando.

----------


## dunbarhamlin

Wot - no cylinders? Not finished yet, but here's my Indian Rosewood 10 string Ridgeback back

----------


## Markelberry

not the greatest camera or photographer but here goes my 1990 F5L

----------


## WireBoy

hey chris burt, lets see the front of that Fire!!! very interesting solution to the non scroll strap hanger....

----------


## ira

kennaquhair maple p2
i like the kinda swirly stuff (not sure what you call it) and a tad of birdseye like stuff goin on as well

----------


## JGWoods

Here's hoping this file isn't too big.
2 favorite 2 points.

----------


## Spruce

Bob Schneider's latest....

A very sexy F4...

The "blue" in the background wood is from the flash...
The color of the mandolin is pretty accurate...

----------


## Tom C

ooooh, I like that non-uniformity.

----------


## neal

Not a mando, but it sure is purty. #Glyph soprano ukulele.

----------


## Jim Hilburn

Well, I've posted this one before too, but it's been a few years. This is the back of my first mandolin from '79. In preparation for building a mandolin, I got everything I could lay my hands on that might help. One thing was the Sunset book of woodcarving. It was of no use in mandolin construction, but inspired me to do the rose based on a Spanish tray in the book.
 I got it down from it's perch on the wall to give it a dusting and it was still mostly in tune although I haven't disturbed it in a year at least. Sounds very thin, and I figure that the back is pretty thick as I wasn't aware at the time how important the back is to the overall sound. 
 One feature of this mandolin is a Nugget lacquer finish. I assumed at the time that sprayed lacquer was what you did on instrument's, so Mike did the finish for $200.

----------


## neal

Bill, I just got on the page and saw...I'm a little embarrassed, # I got rid of one..Sooorry guys.. _as he slinks back to his cave_

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Mann F-7. It's already posted in another thread, but I think it applied here.

----------


## Mario Proulx



----------


## mandoh

Here are the "hind-ends" of my mando and fiddle.

----------


## Professor PT

Hey! I think I used to own that futon couch!

----------


## mandoh

I did buy it used. If you would like, I could take a pic of it's "back side"

----------


## JimRichter

Back of my recently acquired Kimble (which incidentally, my old Kimble F was a post in this thread).

Jim

----------

Gene Summers

----------


## kyblue

Jim,

That's hot. A Kimble is definitely on my wish list. 

Paula

----------


## jasona

Very nice back Jim! Makes me regret the Kimble I missed all the more.

----------


## Eugene

> Bob Schneider's latest....
> 
> A very sexy F4...
> 
> The "blue" in the background wood is from the flash...
> The color of the mandolin is pretty accurate...


That is some wacky figure.

----------


## fmspinc

OK, I'll play

----------

Gene Summers

----------


## crosspikr

#'s 2-4

----------


## buckhorn

here is a pic of my #3..call them Buckhorn mandos..my first using birdseye..

----------


## Kent Barnes

Here's my last creation

----------


## Jim Hilburn

Kent, that looks great. You've come a long way in a short time.
 It's been buff-o-rama around here all day and I think I need physical therapy. But here's the result in the setting sun.

----------


## Baron Collins-Hill

wow

----------


## buckhorn

here is a pic of numbers 3 ,1, and 2..in that order...

----------


## buckhorn

this is my number 4...nice light curl...can you tell that it is a three piece back ?

----------


## F5G WIZ

Still in the rough but couldn't wait to post it.

----------


## Jerry Byers

The backside of my new Gibson Fern signed by Danny Roberts.

----------


## F5G WIZ

Beautiful! Jerry.

----------


## Antlurz

F5G WIZ...

That is one freaky piece of wood. Wish I had some of it to play with. 

Can't wait to see it with some stain on it.

If you plan on using pieces of it to bend your ribs, I don't envy you. You are in for the battle of your life.

What did you wet it with to get your picture?

Ron

----------


## Stephanie Reiser

On the left is my "beater" and on the right a more recent one.

----------


## F5G WIZ

Ron,

  Look at page 9 the 7th post down, there is a picture of this mandolins sister made from the same board. I'm having it built for me and fortunatly for the builder I choose striped maple for the sides and neck. It's the darker one on the right.

Darrin

----------


## Jerry Byers

> Beautiful! Jerry.


This is really the first flamed back that I've seen that looks 3 dimensional. Like most quilted backs, the flames look like they have substantial depth instead of being alternating colors.

----------


## F5G WIZ

Jerry, would love to see it in person. I know pictures never do these things justice. You have to be able to move it around to get the full effect.

----------


## 1860

Heres the back of my OM....

----------


## F5G WIZ

1860 What kind of wood is that? Is that a Mandola? Looks big.

----------


## Amandalyn

Here's my F-5 Cole back. Quilted one-piece. 
BTW- this one's for sale!
MAS has me wanting an old Gibson...

----------


## 1860

> 1860 What kind of wood is that? Is that a Mandola? Looks big.


It's either an Octave Mandolin or a Bouzouki depending on who you ask and it's Tasmanian Blackwood. The scale length is 22".

----------


## Scott Schmidt

Here's the back on my new Weber Big Sky Varnish.

----------


## Tim333

Here is my Summit F100 I bought about a year ago.

----------


## ellisppi

My latest. Most interesting piece of red maple.

----------


## ellisppi

Just a coupe of odd quilts, I guess

----------


## Scotti Adams

Dayam Tom! you never cease to amaze me. You always come up with the best wood. Looks like it could melt in your mouth....

----------


## ellisppi

another pic of the same back. Nice trees

----------


## pick up the world

Here's my Eastman 615. I love it.
Of course in reality its even more beautiful

----------


## pick up the world

closer...

----------

Buddy Davis #64 back side.

----------


## DryBones

Eastman Lefty 505L

----------

Dang Mandopluker, Could be, I just don't know what it was! Ill just have to check that out. Might have been a GHOST.
 # 
Buddy

----------


## Austin Clark

I got three mandolins out of the board that made this back!
Unfortunately, no pics of the other ones....

----------


## Bill Snyder

Sharp looking instrument Austin. I like that two point design.

----------


## testore

I know it's a bit early but I couldn't wait.It's gonna be blonde.

----------


## Jim Hilburn

#39 with freshly sprayed lacquer.

----------


## oldwave maker

You boys sure use some nice wood! I give five bucks a foot fer this red farwood a few years back- RS(#389)on the mesa edge, still green in oldwave holler tho our last really good rain was about 11:45 am on may 4, 1981!

----------


## red7flag

Back of the new F4 Pomeroy
Tony

----------


## Thomas

Something nice about the no-frills Collings MT, but my Lord, Jim, #39 is un-freaking-believeable. I see you continue your stellar work.

----------


## string_8

Red Diamond #173 just arrived. Still getting to know her.

----------


## F5G WIZ

Poe #5 with a coat of color.

----------


## Gail Hester

Hester H5 and F5, one piece quilts.

----------


## F5G WIZ

Beautiful!

----------


## George R. Lane

The backside of my custom Weber Gallatin.

----------


## mandomaniac

WOW....I sure do love all these backsides #  ....
the quilted especially. 
Here's some maple of a different flavor.....

----------


## AW Meyer

The Weber and the Muth:

----------


## AW Meyer

Oops! I got the Muth but not the Weber. I'll try again.

----------


## AW Meyer

Does this count? Maple burl on the back of the peg head:

----------


## Scotti Adams

Buddy Davis #64

----------


## Scotti Adams

another

----------


## F5G WIZ

Nice! Scotti. How many backsides does that make for you on this thread now?

----------


## fredfrank

New Collings MT2V Birdseye:

----------


## Jonathan James

Gibson F5G...

----------


## Eugene

Shame on my negligence in not thinking to post this here before. #Here's my ca. 1890 mandolino Toscano by Bavassano of Naples. #Yummy old European maple:

----------


## Eugene

...And just to demonstrate what a _real_ scroll looks like:

----------


## chinamando

Here's the backside of the Eastman MD915 from the Winter Namm 06

----------


## chinamando

Here's a closeup of the back of the Eastman 915 in sunlight revealing the different colours in the flame

----------


## cooper4205

here's a full back shot, nothing too special

----------


## LeoR

Tiger Maple - Smith Creek #37

----------


## cooper4205

here's the back of my 504, has some pretty nice flame to it

----------


## Yonkle

#6 in progress Sept 24th 2006

----------


## bradeinhorn

Sweet #16 Skip Kelley

----------


## squirrelabama

Hello- new to the message board. Thought I'd show off my Gary Vessel A5 Deluxe!! -Geoff

----------


## Eric F.

Wow! That's worth showing off! Could you describe the sound?

----------


## Christopher Standridge

black and tan fantasy . . .



www.carvermandolins.com

----------


## squirrelabama

Hi Eric F. I'm not the greatest with the tone adjectives, however I can give you some reference points....I'd say the tone is very much like the mando tone heard on Compton's "Stomp" cd, when he is playing his f-holed mando's. I also think it sounds very much like the sound Ronnie McCoury gets on his recordings. It also is very loud, and focused. Gary's knowledge and selection of tone wood, and how to put it together is unreal! No StewMac wood parts here. You should see the top!! I'll try to attach this shot...-geoff

----------


## JEStanek

Spira...Western Australian Sheoak.

----------


## Steve-o

> Spira...Western Australian Sheoak.


Whoa, that is one funky cool looking wood grain!

----------


## frankenstein

blohm # 20..

----------


## bcoryh

Ellis #103

----------


## morgan

1920s Gelas

----------


## JeffD

> ...And just to demonstrate what a _real_ scroll looks like:


That is a real beauty. Someday, when the stars align, I'ma git me one.

----------


## Russ Partain

Miller #31

----------


## Ken Berner

This is my 1992 Flatiron F5 Artist.

----------


## Mark Walker

The back of my cousin Dave Williams' R2 Silver Angel. The stain color is called 'British Tan' - per Ken Ratcliff.

----------


## bradeinhorn

jethro:

----------


## testore

Here's my soon to be ready Monte model

----------


## Frank Russell

back of my Randy Wood two point, pictures from Greg Boyd's.

----------


## mdlorenz

Joe Cleary's (and my) latest A:

After 1st coat:


All finished:

----------


## Ken Berner

Oh, that is classy; a gorgeous piece of art, for sure!

----------


## mandopete

Now that's a backside worth seeing. I really like the violin styling and I wonder why we dont see more of it, especially on A-style mandolins.

Just beautiful!

----------


## pickinNgrinnin

Hogan F5 by Adrian Minarovic. Tonewoods supplied by Bruce Harvie - with some help from Mother Nature

----------


## cooper4205

That is one great looking mandolin, and what a scroll!


Here's latest mandolin offering from Will Parsons' shop, still in the finishing stages

----------


## Ken Berner

Only God can make a tree, folks! We have seen some beautiful wood grain here; just outstanding. Please show us more eye candy.

----------


## northfolk

Here is my Eastman 815 #222. #Gary

----------


## squirrelabama

triple threat.......... #155,148 and 156. The Three Nooges. (Nuggets that is..)Reunited for the first time in many years.

----------


## squirrelabama

here's a better shot of #155's hind quarters.

----------


## squirrelabama

Thanks Shayne- Yah, that pic is kind of like the mando equivalent of those old Budweiser posters with the Swedish Bikini Team.

----------


## woodwizard

Gibson Goldrush

----------


## Mark Walker

Posted elsewhere on the Cafe'. Certainly unique in that Ken's oil pantings of angels are all different!

She's... well, an ANGEL!

----------


## bradeinhorn

voight 4 after final sanding:

----------


## Dean Henderson

<span style='font-family:comic sans ms'><span style='font-size:10pt;line-height:100%'><span style='color:navy'>Hard to keep track of the 'Backside' threads. Here's Poe #15.</span></span></span>

----------


## Scotti Adams

Here is a better pick of my mandos backside...and one with guess whos old Tone-Gard

----------


## Portel



----------


## Jimmy Kittle

Old Wave #412 1 piece back. Buckeye #51 birdseye 2 piece back

----------


## Skip

Grey Eagle#25 and grey Eagle#30

----------


## Joe Parker

Here is my Duff.

Joe

----------


## gregjones

I'm pretty happy with it, considering it's an 800 series.  Dennis gets some good stuff. :Smile:

----------


## Tracy Ballinger

Jade #31

----------


## Hans_k

Jade #36

----------


## deadsteam

Siminoff mandola

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Blondes, Brunettes, and Redheads

----------


## Benski

Two shots of the flip side of my Goldrush...neither really do it justice. So many really great looking instruments out there...Gawd...I'm such a mandovoyeur  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## buckhorn

here are my latest two.....both are three piece backs....and both are going to the boys for fathers day...keiyh

----------


## buckhorn

sorry

----------


## Zako

Nice!

----------


## Tracy Ballinger

> sorry


Hey Keith, why did you do a 3 piece back instead of a 2 or 1?  I don't think I've ever seen a 3 piece.  It looks really nice, gives the grain even more interest.

----------


## DavidHowell

Here's mine

----------


## Flatpick

My Bulldog #41. "Ole Bill".........What a great playing and sounding  Mandolin. Barry Kratzer did a wonderful job building this one......

                                                  Flatpick... :Coffee:

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Here's the rear of my 2001 Lebeda "Special",
                                                           Ivan

----------


## buckhorn

hi tracy...i was at a Home Depot once and found four pieces of curly maple that had some great figure....they were 10 ft long but only 4 in. wide....thought maybe necks and rims...but somewhere out there ,i read that some of the early Gibsons were three ,four and even five piece backs.....so i gave it a try......they looked  good and i had about $20. in all four pieces...the maple seems very stable so there you go......i have never been one to pass on a good buy.........keith

----------

Denman John

----------


## Ben Milne

would have to double check with the boss what timber is used...

i like the horseshoe style carved arch, and i like the matt finish.  the flash is used in the first pic...

----------


## azflyman

Best back I have seen, killer flame and I get to be the steward of this beauty forever.

----------


## dcoventry

What in tarnation is that wood and who the heck is the builder?!?!?!?

----------


## Brad Maestas

I finally got some decent shots of my Summit after a good cleaning and without the Tone Gard on. Paul used the trad violin choice - flamed maple. Pardon the glare in the first shot. I was trying to capture the flame and that was the only angle where it would pop. Lots of nice stuff here!

 

BTW, how do you get that nice buffer window around your attachments instead of it just being in-line like this? Do you know what I mean? Thanks.

----------


## dcoventry

Huh. My babies got back!

----------


## azflyman

> What in tarnation is that wood and who the heck is the builder?!?!?!?


That is flame maple, some of the deepest I have ever seen.  The luthier is Ron Cole, he has an F5 right now with a back made of the same stock but in a sunburst.  He is a really nice guy, answeres his phone "hello?", one man show.  He is great at listening and taking time to speak with you.  Yes, this is a plug for a very under-rated luthier.  Charges less than Weber but the quality of a Nugget.

http://www.handcraftedmandolins.com/

Yes please I will have another  :Grin:

----------


## Nonprophet

Here's my new (to me) Old Wave F4:



Love that flame!


NP

----------


## Ed Goist

*Beautiful Pics all!* 

Here's my crew (L to R: Anne-Sophie X2, The Night Train, Cinnamon Girl, & The Raven X2)

----------


## Ed Goist

Oh, almost forgot, one more...Here's what will be the Big Leaf Maple back (on right) of my *Girouard AOH*. That's what will be her Engelmann Spruce top on the left.

----------


## Chip Booth

I have posted this shot before but it seems appropriate to this thread!  Here are some Lawrence Smart mandolin family instruments from this spring:

----------


## Skip Kelley

I haven't posted in awhile. Here's a picture of the last coat of varnish on a 1 piece back from Woodcraft for $13.00

----------


## Dobe

That's a nice grouping Chip !    :Grin:

----------


## fatt-dad

I've previously posted the back of my Flatiron A5-1.  Here it is again with my Flatiron 1N and my Gibson A3.  Guitars for scale (and backdrop). One Taylor (914), two Martins (000-15 and 000-28 Blake) and my Gibson L-1.  Sort of a family shot, eh?



f-d

----------


## Steve Hinde

One from last year. Thanks Mr Hill for the nice piece of lumber.

----------


## Mandolin Mick

1998 Rattlesnake #13

----------


## bernabe

Back for my current build

----------


## brmichaelpaul

http://www.youtube.com/user/brmichaelpaul?feature=mhee

custom weber gallatin

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Steve

----------

Charles E., 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Martian

> sorry


never seen a 3 piece, very nice

----------


## MontanaMatt

> Steve


Steve, that arc coming off the cutaway is so lovely!  What is happening on the inside in that region?

----------


## Steve Sorensen

My approach is to graduate backs on octaves like mandolins for maximum responsiveness to the top.

Here's a maple version to keep us in "Back-sides mode" --



Steve

----------

Denny Gies, 

MontanaMatt, 

Northwest Steve, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## doc holiday

Ellis A special

----------

Skip Kelley

----------


## doc holiday



----------


## CWRoyds



----------

Skip Kelley

----------


## Marty Jacobson



----------

Denny Gies, 

John Bertotti, 

John Soper, 

Northwest Steve, 

Skip Kelley, 

soliver, 

Sterling

----------


## Charles E.

:Disbelief: 

Nice Marty!

----------

Marty Jacobson

----------


## MontanaMatt

Blond is Ratliff, Red is Weber.

----------

Skip Kelley

----------


## Northwest Steve

Here are a couple. The pictures do not do the first one justice. It is spectacular and 3D, moves and looks different as you move it.

----------

MontanaMatt, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Jesse Kinman

Here’s the back of my Tyler White F5 that is being finished right now, 1 piece quilted maple in the white...

----------

MontanaMatt, 

Northwest Steve, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Steve-o

Heiden and a couple Poe’s. Keep ‘em coming... One of my all time favorite threads.

----------

doc holiday, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## MontanaMatt

> Here’s the back of my Tyler White F5 that is being finished right now, 1 piece quilted maple in the white...


What finish are you going for?  That's a great quilt!

----------


## bradinbrooklyn

Here's my voight after recent polish touchup.

----------

Skip Kelley

----------


## EvanElk

Ruhland F5 due to get strung up in about two weeks

----------

Charles E., 

Don Grieser, 

Marty Jacobson, 

Northwest Steve, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Jesse Kinman

> What finish are you going for?  That's a great quilt!


Im going with lacquer, cause I tend to be kinda hard on softer finishes. And basically this color/shade, but slightly more red to match the tortoise binding better. 
I believe this one is Tyler Whites #10

----------

Skip Kelley

----------


## AMandolin



----------

Skip Kelley

----------


## Charles E.

> Ruhland F5 due to get strung up in about two weeks


Wow. That's just nuts.

----------


## Br1ck

That Ruhland is maybe the most interesting piece of wood of all.

----------


## MontanaMatt

> Ruhland F5 due to get strung up in about two weeks


I see a watercolor picture of mountains.

----------


## Skip Kelley

> I see a watercolor picture of mountains.


That back looks like mountain ranges! It’s an amazing piece of maple!

----------


## Don Grieser

Spectacular back! Looking forward to hearing how that one sounds.

----------


## EvanElk

> Spectacular back! Looking forward to hearing how that one sounds.


Happy to share a clip when it's ready

----------


## roorooroo60

Ken Ratcliff Silverangel #358 heavenly.

----------

Skip Kelley

----------


## Rich Benson

Going into a Pava Pro Oval

----------

John Bertotti, 

Northwest Steve, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Ol #10 visiting for some set-up work and TLC --



Steve

----------

Jesse Kinman, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

The back of my Arrow G5 5 string.  Quilty goodness.
The photo is adding a lot of red.  The sunburst is actually more of a tobacco colour.

Daniel

----------

MontanaMatt, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Scott R

Here is the back of my Pava A5 Pro:

----------

Skip Kelley

----------


## Rick Jones

It looks nicer with the Tone-Gard removed, but sounds a lot nicer with it on.

----------

Skip Kelley

----------


## jefe214

Driftwood #5 (pre-Poe) - this is also for Sale if anyone is interested!

----------

Skip Kelley

----------


## John Bertotti

Here is a shot of my A’s back.

----------

Skip Kelley

----------


## Bob Buckingham

Girouard  A back

----------

Bill Foss, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Dave Hanson

I sometimes get the impression that in the USA you seem to care more about looks than anything else, no-one else is going to see the back of your mandolin so why bother ? I've got a Gibson F9 that frankly looks like  cheap rubbish but it plays and sounds great so I'm happy with that.

Dave H

----------

Glassweb

----------


## John Bertotti

> I sometimes get the impression that in the USA you seem to care more about looks than anything else, no-one else is going to see the back of your mandolin so why bother ? I've got a Gibson F9 that frankly looks like  cheap rubbish but it plays and sounds great so I'm happy with that.
> 
> Dave H


I have a highly figured Mandolin because I love the look but if it didn’t sound good I wouldn’t have it. Tone first and if I can have looks as well I will. So in the end it is purely for my own benefit. Where I live I don’t see other Mandolins nor do I get to play with other musicians, any sort the tone and looks are strictly for my enjoyment. Why single out Americans I can’t imagine the enjoyment or desire for figures Woods is limited to that region. I would think it has more to do with the number of builders in this country and how the choose woods for their shops. Just more available maybe?

----------


## mtucker

> I sometimes get the impression that in the USA you seem to care more about looks than anything else, no-one else is going to see the back of your mandolin so why bother ? 
> Dave H


No, but they'll see your amp.  :Laughing:  

George A makes some of the baddest amps on the planet but they're also pieces of fine art. I love the looks of my mandolins besides being superb music makers.

----------

Mark Seale, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## William Smith

Here is my mid 30s Fern

----------

Glassweb, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## William Smith

Here is my Dec. 1st 24 Loar F-5.

----------

Glassweb, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Apollonia93

1960s Portuguese shape domeback mandolin, most likely from an East German maker. Missing labels. The light wood is definitely flamed maple. The darker one might be plum or pear. A luthier said it's not cherry.

----------

Denman John, 

Skip Kelley, 

WaxwellHaus

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Steve

----------

John Soper, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Rob Roy

Build #5, nicknamed "Jurassic Park"

----------

Skip Kelley

----------


## Phil Goodson

Kimble

----------

Glassweb, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## soliver

This is not a current pic, but one Ken Ratcliff took just after finishing my Econo A... cant say it's changed any in the last 8 month though.

----------

Skip Kelley

----------


## Bogle

Spencer, that's a beautiful 'burst....did Ken give yours the "mildly" distressed treatment?

----------


## soliver

Yes, I asked for a mild distress on what he called the "old violin" finish I saw on another instrument he had posted here in 2016 or 17. It also has an satin oil varnish over top of it.

https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/t...lverangel-Fray

----------


## seankeegan



----------

Alfons

----------


## MontanaMatt

> 


Take off your protection!  I like nude backsides! :Laughing:  :Grin:  :Redface:

----------


## Scotter

My new Buckeye florentine from Pete Hart.

----------

Alfons, 

Rob Roy

----------


## MontanaMatt

> My new Buckeye florentine from Pete Hart.


I dig the heart!

----------


## Demetrius



----------


## Mandobar

Campanella Due (not a blemish there to the left, just reflection from camera).

----------

Jesse Kinman, 

Jill McAuley, 

seankeegan

----------


## seankeegan



----------

Jesse Kinman, 

Jill McAuley

----------


## John Bertotti

> 


Every time I think I had an original idea I find one of the builders here have already done it! Love the back embellishments! But again I'm a day late and a dollar short for a fresh idea.

----------

Marty Jacobson

----------


## Marty Jacobson

> Every time I think I had an original idea I find one of the builders here have already done it! Love the back embellishments! But again I'm a day late and a dollar short for a fresh idea.


Nothing new under the sun...

----------

John Bertotti

----------


## John Bertotti

> Nothing new under the sun...


Nope, but I can't stop trying. It's a sickness!

----------


## Chris Cochran

maybe the back of my MD315 ain't so hot,
But howd'ya like the backsides of my Taylor and Martin?

----------

Bogle, 

Gunnar, 

Jesse Kinman, 

Marty Jacobson, 

Randi Gormley, 

WaxwellHaus

----------


## Roland Sturm

My Collings

----------

dang, 

Gunnar, 

Jesse Kinman, 

John Bertotti, 

John Soper, 

Steve-o

----------


## Gunnar

> maybe the back of my MD315 ain't so hot,
> But howd'ya like the backsides of my Taylor and Martin?


Dude, those are gorgeous! Care to share model names and wood types?

----------


## Chris Cochran

> Dude, those are gorgeous! Care to share model names and wood types?


Thanks! The Taylor is a 114ce-N nylon with Sitka top & laminated walnut back & sides. 
The Martin Custom Shop made the D-28 but with a torrified Sitka Spruce top and Cocobolo back/sides.

----------

Gunnar

----------


## Bogle

cc7--

The cocobolo back on your D-28 Custom is simply stunning!

----------


## Chris Cochran

> cc7--
> 
> The cocobolo back on your D-28 Custom is simply stunning!


Thanks. My local dealer was at Martin setting up a special run of these for their 40th anniversary. He texted a picture of that wood set. I had already bought the Taylor from him and he knew my taste for wild wood.

----------


## John Van Zandt

Heres the back of my Kentucky KM-380

----------

Jesse Kinman

----------


## Joey Anchors

The back on my Draleon Royale.

----------

Jesse Kinman

----------


## Wastafair

Rattlesnake #75

----------

Jesse Kinman, 

Joey Anchors, 

seankeegan, 

WaxwellHaus

----------


## Rob Roy

#5, nicknamed Jurassic Park

----------

Jesse Kinman

----------


## Pjones3

Skip Kelley.... Big Leaf Maple

----------

Jesse Kinman, 

Joey Anchors

----------


## Mandobar

My recently acquired Campanella A440

----------

Denman John, 

Jesse Kinman, 

seankeegan, 

William Smith

----------


## mtucker

Shot across the bow of the latest from OZ.

----------

doc holiday, 

Jesse Kinman, 

William Smith

----------


## William Smith

Here is my circa 1926 F-5 Fern baby back! Hope I didn't show this yet?

----------

Jesse Kinman, 

seankeegan

----------


## doc holiday

2011 Ellis A5 Special

----------

Jesse Kinman, 

seankeegan

----------


## Steve Hinde

A recent 2 point departure and a 1 piece quilted.

----------

Denman John, 

Gunnar, 

Jesse Kinman, 

John Bertotti

----------


## Rich Benson

My  soon to be completed Pava Oval #328

----------

Jesse Kinman

----------


## Jesse Kinman

My Tyler White #17

----------

Denman John, 

Nbayrfr, 

Rich Benson, 

Steve-o

----------


## piano

> Scotti,
>  Ok I'll start with my Quilted Driftwood.


It's so pretty!

----------


## Steve Hinde

Quilted Torrefied Maple F.

----------


## Jim Garber

2018 Campanella A-5

----------

Bogle, 

Denman John

----------


## Bogle

Jim, your Campanella is a stunner!

----------


## Jim Garber

> Jim, your Campanella is a stunner!


Yes, Joe must have the flamiest maple in all of Vermont. And it sounds as good as it looks.

----------


## Charles E.

> My recently acquired Campanella A440


Mandobar posted a nice one too.

----------


## Jim Garber

I posted a photo of the back of my '83 Flatiron A5-2 almost 15 years ago on this thread. The flame is pretty spectacular and here is a more recent and better photo.

----------


## Steve Sorensen

First quick sealer coat of varnish on this Sorensen Big Dog Octave --



(... and why I remain smitten by curly Claro Walnut.)

Steve

----------


## Jim Garber

> First quick sealer coat of varnish on this Sorensen Big Dog Octave --
> 
> (... and why I remain smitten by curly Claro Walnut.)
> 
> Steve


Fantastic. I played a guitar of claro many years ago and it was wonderfully sounding. Love to see this beauty when it is finished.

----------


## CTH Man



----------

Jim Garber

----------


## muleskinnermandos

Before and after finishing of a Sycamore back and sides A style mandolin.

----------

Jim Garber, 

John Soper, 

WaxwellHaus

----------

